# Excessive Hawk HP+ squealing! (G60 fitment)



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, When I did my susp/brake overhaul I swapped to G60 brakes up front with hawk HP pads. Over a period of 2 months and about 6 autocross events I found them to be on the weak side so I decided to swap out to HP+ pads to help get some more bite(after about 8000kms). First off, the difference was huge to say the least and as I hoped, they did not require much effort to get them up to temp; perfect for sutocross! The issue now is, the squeal they produce is so loud and annoying, I feel my ears will bleed. I re applied a generous amount of anti-squeal compound and it seemed to help for a day. Now the squealing is back and it seems to get worse the hotter they get. I also tried rounding the egdes a tad incase there was material build up but again, this did not help it. Has anyone else experienced this issue or have any suggestions? 

The car:

95' GTi 2L with G60 11" fron brake swap


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

HP+ pads squeel like crazy. They also produce a moderate amount of dust that will ruin your wheels if you don't clean them regularly. I never heated the brakes up much during autocross so stock pads did me fine. You may want to take a look at Ferodo DS2500. Much less noise at ton of dust and bite like crazy.


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*re*

Well, it turns out I didnt get them bedded in good enough the first time around. After a good session tonight they are now almost 100% seated and squealing is almost all gone.  Btw, the performance has gotten even better! Looking forward to the next event


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

Cool. Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i have HP+ on crossdrilled 10.1 and they squeal only when slowing down gently , sounds like a school bus .

i hacksawed a groove into them like lots of pads have , it helped the squealing but still yelling at the stops signs .

im not doing any racing or anything , rarely have time to warm em up but damn they do have good grip when hot !!! a friend gave them to me


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

I run HP+, as well, and they do squeak a lot. After a track event, they quiet down for a while, but always go back to squeaking. I've just gotten used to it. They work well on the track, and I hate to change something that is working well.

robert


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

I also have those pads and yes, they squeal as an old school bus when stopping gently and nice. I'm getting tired of always have to apply the brakes really hard in order to stop the car in every red light and stop sign I come to.

Not get me wrong, they are great pads on the track. But at this point Im going to install the OE back...


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Try Hawk Performance Ceramic pads. They stop very well for daily driving and don't squeal or make loads of brake dust. I've had them on my GLI for years with no problems.


----------

